# IUI at home or painful sex?



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Last month, I overstimulated and ending up having painful sex after taking pregnyl. It was tricky, but we managed. Anyway, the nurse suggested we could bring home some 'equipment' to inject the sperm for this month. My DH is a little cautious, as he'd rather do the real thing. Any opinions as I'm a little nervous myself about home insemination? I did wonder if it might actually help anyway as DH's ejaculation has very little pressure - am I right in thinking that insemination injects with more pressure?

Grateful for responses. Lily.

Edit: Perhaps I'm not posting this in the right section, as I've just read IUI is actually putting it through the cervix, and we won't be doing that. Sorry, but still grateful for any responses.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Lily,

I used to have a condition called vaginismus which meant that made sex difficult/impossible. After reading lots of stuff on the internet and talking to my Gp dh and I tried at home insemination for a few months. I bought a bunch of 5ml needleless syringes from a pharmacy and dh did the business into those (needs a good aim ), then I injected them into myself straight afterwards. My cycle was as regular as clockwork so I had a fair idea of when I was ovulating. We probably tried 3-5 times each cycle. We didn't actually bet a bfp with this method but plenty of people on various vaginismus forums have done so, some on the first attempt. 

My GP reckoned that there was a fair chance of conceiving with this method as the semen can get higher up than with shallow penetration, although it obviously doesn't get as high as the cervix.

I don't know if the equipment that the nurse would give you might be a bit more high tec than our approach.

You are more than welcome to join us on the IUI with vaginismus thread. Some of the others might have some bright ideas too. We are all at different stages of dealing with painful sex and ttc. Please feel free to ask me any questions, either on the public forums or as a PM if you prefer.

Emma,


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Emma,
Congratulations on your pregnancy and thanks for taking the time to reply.

Normally, I enjoy sex with no pain, but if I overstimulate again, it may get painful for the few days after taking pregnyl (rather crucial time). I'll see what equipment the nurse has to offer in a week or so - maybe that'll help me understand.

Love Lily.


----------

